# White clover in yard



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Just broadcast the seed like you would grass. Yes you can water it if you can provide water for the season.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks I will broadcast it. Any suggestions for a place to buy seed?


----------



## Ghostwheel (Jan 9, 2011)

We bought our seed by the pound at Paris Farmers Union here in Maine. This is a farmers supply store. They had several varieties and we planted 2 different types in different spots in the yard. I'd suggest looking for a supply store like this in your area. I don't recall the price, but buying the seed this way was much cheaper than buying it in the big box stores. The bees (honey, bumble and others) seem to work the flowers every day. One potential problem with this is that it is a bit dangerous to walk barefoot in those parts of the yard now...


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

They are on a 100 acre farm so no problem with walking barefoot. I will try and find a local supply store but then I just need a couple pounds. I can probably spread some in the horse and goat pasture beyond the fence behind the hives.
Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

Southern States sells it here. Google their website, and see if they have an outlet in your area. 

You are looking for White Dutch Clover. NOT Ladina (sp??)


----------



## K.E.N. (May 5, 2011)

Check out outsidepride.com for white clover. I use White Dutch Clove @ about $35.00 per 10 lb. It takes approximately 8 to 10 lbs per acre no matter what kind you use and clover likes water. The root system is shallow so is not drought resistant. A good thing about clover is that if you irregate it will flower spring to fall. I you plant roughly 10 acres of clover as prescribed (8 to 10lbs per acre) you should be able to keep 4 to 5 mature hives busy. That wont happen the fisrt year but look out after that. If I were you I'd broadcast in the fall so the seeds have a chance to get into the surface and get the cold weather to help set them off in spring. Also you can expect about a 20 to 30% loss of seed when you broadcast over tilling and seeding. Good luck!


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I scratched the surface before I planted mine. I did this over several years and have an abundance of it it now in my yard


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

The yard has grass growing good so not a chance to scratch the surface. I will try to find a local source or use outsidepride.com 
I thought it is somewhat drought resistant can't water it regularly. 
Yes I'm looking at white Dutch clover to mix in that grass.


----------



## K.E.N. (May 5, 2011)

It'll still grow if you get sping rains then it'll die back in the heat of mid to late summer then when you get late summer to autumn rain it'll come back as long as it rains once in a while.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

The white clover in other parts of the farm is going good but is more of a weed (not planted) and too thin. The bees are taking full advantage of it. July here is tough and my friends are feeding their bees to keep the numbers but I guess clover is making the difference for me in this spot.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I checked outsidepride.com They have white dutch clover and white miniclover seed for sale. Which one should I order? I am thinking if I can help the bees with miniclover and still make the side yard look good I should go for miniclover instead of dutch clover. but if it doesn't produce as good then i'll go for dutch.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

balhanapi said:


> I checked outsidepride.com They have white dutch clover and white miniclover seed for sale. Which one should I order? I am thinking if I can help the bees with miniclover and still make the side yard look good I should go for miniclover instead of dutch clover. but if it doesn't produce as good then i'll go for dutch.
> Any thoughts?


Get the white dutch. I have white dutch, ladrino, and aslike clover. The bees work the heck outta the white dutch.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I planted the new zealand clover in my front lawn. It took a couple years for it to get established but is doing well now. We just mixed the seed with some potting soil, than tossed it around by hand. Couldn't find a good price on the dutch, but the new zealand seams about the same, & the seed is cheaper.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

KQ6AR said:


> I planted the new zealand clover in my front lawn. It took a couple years for it to get established but is doing well now. We just mixed the seed with some potting soil, than tossed it around by hand. Couldn't find a good price on the dutch, but the new zealand seams about the same, & the seed is cheaper.


I take it that the bees are working the NZ clover good? The New Zealand clover is more drought resistant and handles foot traffic better than the dutch does. I planning on planting some New Zealand this fall. Thanks for sharing your experience...any tips or whatever are appreciated.

Ed


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The bees work the NZ clover, I don't have a patch of Dutch to compare it with. 
The flower appears to be the same.


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

I was told that its best to plant two years in a row also since its blooms the second year and is biennial as well


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

So I ordered 5lbs of Dutch white clover from outsideprime.com. Thanks for the info guys. 
Does it reseed itself? I can sow it 2 yrs but just curious.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

The New Zealand white clover is stated as being a perennial.

Ed


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

white dutch does reseed freely....and it does root from adventerous shoots and spread also but the best stand and bloom from my understaning comes from sowing two years in a row.I never even knew white clover was biennial untill I read up on it after some one in the forums told me that...I have had many yard with lots of clover and would have never known.I ordered from outside pride myself and was happy with their service and shipping.


----------

